# Examples of the "mod look" on darker skin



## aziajs (Aug 25, 2007)

Since the mod look is so popular I just wanted to start a thread which would give darker women an example of how it would be done on our skin.  I encourage others to post examples too.  I would love to see some examples on deep skintones like Naomi Campbell's.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh, great idea.  I'll keep and eye out.


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 25, 2007)

I've never seen any dark ladies with this look! I think it looks beautiful...the white eyeliner pops her eyes and skin


----------



## Rene (Aug 26, 2007)

That looks great. I might have to try this one day.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 26, 2007)

Could we morph this thread into general classic looks for WoC?  If so, I would love to see a variation of the 40's Bombshell look on WoC as well as a 20's flapper/dewy eyed movie star look and a 50's Liz Taylor heavy brow/classic red lip look.  You don't often see WoC with brows darker than their hair, so I wonder how that would look.


----------

